# how can i sell more?



## darenisdopeee (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey,
I sale a good amount of tee shirts but i want to sale more.
I have good customer service and i ship shirts out asap. there all professionally made and alot of the time i give people free stuff.

But im not selling as much as i would like.
Any one got any ideas?
Believe me i promote sooo much.

got any ideas? 

thank you


----------



## petrock (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: how can i sale more?*

How about promoting your self at concerts, especially rock concerts. 

Hire a street marketing team, have them wear the tshirts to walk through crowds.


----------



## pantheon (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: how can i sale more?*

There's a lot you can do to sell more. Are you advertising online? Do you put ads in magazines or newspapers? Try grass-roots marketing ideas...they are great for businesses just getting off the ground.


----------



## darenisdopeee (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: how can i sale more?*

We looked into advertising in magazines and its like thousands of dollars.
we will do that in the future but i dont think we should do it now.

any other ideas?


----------



## Dori (Mar 26, 2008)

do you sell at markets and fairs? Might be worth looking into...


----------



## tyty0207 (Oct 19, 2007)

Tell us what you are doing now to sell shirts right now. That would help us give you advice on what else you could be doing.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

What are you doing off-line? Your style should work well at street fairs.


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Read -

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t46498.html

&

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t46498.html


Might give you a few ides on online advertising and marketing.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

MentinkiZM said:


> Read -
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t46498.html
> 
> ...


 
Tim - Good Work on the Tutorial.


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Ty Ty. 

Thinking about making another one about selling directly on myspace. Somthing you and others might be interested in?


----------



## darenisdopeee (Oct 10, 2007)

Trust me i already use friend blaster. ive been using it for a couple months now. i bought the unlimited version. It works okay. i mean it gets me a lot of friends but alot of friends dosent mean alot of sales.

Myspace and my website are my number 1 source of marketing. Im not really sure what else i could do. I thought about walking around LA and giving like 10 free shirts out to random kids with stickers. But that wouldnt work much. I also slapped my stickers all over MEL ROSE and im not sure if that worked. 

And selling at markets would require business licenses i believe which i dont have.


----------



## NorthcuttDesign (Apr 13, 2008)

Make 5000 business cards and do it the old fashioned way. 

Beat feet.

Walk/run/drive door to door, meeting business owners/managers early in the day. 

Shake hands. Introduce yourself.
Give them a card. Do this every day if you can. 

Keep doing it until you run out of business cards.

Repeat.

This is a highly effective method most people don't use because they're too lazy or don't have the time. Do it all day and your phone will ring the next day.


----------



## kingtee (May 6, 2007)

Northcuttdesign is right on the money! You
have to hustle hustle and keep hustling. If you love what you do it shouldn't be a problem. The more satisfied customers you have the more repeat business will come your way. Don't be afraid to ask for a referral a happy customer won't mind telling friends and coworkers about you!


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Have you started wholesale runs yet?

Hit up all the local and other t-shirt shops around you, take samples, a line sheet, and be professional, try and sell yourself as much as your design and hopefully you will get in stores, this will promote you and make you look professional


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

NorthcuttDesign said:


> Make 5000 business cards and do it the old fashioned way.
> 
> Beat feet.
> 
> ...


TOTALLY AGREE!! Been in this biz 23 years, and there is NO more effective advertising than above. I would add that your business cards should be well designed, one that really "pops" with design & color. Don't cheap out on this...the better the design on your cards, the more likely it will get saved. Boring business cards are just that....boring ...and usually wind up in the trash. If you can't, won't, don't have the time, then hire someone who can & will, but make sure anyone you hire in sales you have a NON-COMPETE contract signed. Last thing you want to happen is to get this person well trained, have them writing good orders, and then get lured away by a competitior not only to take all that training done at your expense with them, but also the customers they call on, as well as perhaps some of your house accounts they just happen to know about. Can happen, does happen, happened to us.


----------



## DaPeoplesBarber (Apr 7, 2008)

A word of advice..."The only time Success comes before Work is in the dictionary"......NorthcutDesigns is right on the $$$$$. I'm only 26 yrs old and I own the best Barber Shop in South Texas and just started up with a clothing line. I know I am were I am today because of my faith in God and because I hustle! 100%


----------

